# 210 so far



## mikey24ynt (Mar 27, 2013)

Been building it for a few weeks, as of last night this is how it's turned out. About 75% completed so far.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Gotta tell you. It looks 100%. I'm still trying to see where the 25% might be missing......Oh, a coat of wax, no, you already got that.:lmao: Looks awesome. You done a nice job!


----------



## mikey24ynt (Mar 27, 2013)

I have to sand and paint the deck yet and the front rims. I also picked up a volt gauge to replace the old amp meter and a safety switch for the lights. I'm putting on 3" round 55w headlights just not sure if I'm gonna mount them to the side of the hood or underneath it behind the grill. I also put in side marker lights in the back replacing the reflectors.


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

Where did you get the decals


----------

